# Pruess Lake?



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Looking for info. on Pruess Lake. Camping nearby? Best bait to use this time of year? Other points of interest in the area?


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

PM sent ridgetop...


----------

